# Radon Bike zusammenbau



## RoyalAce (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

hab dazu noch kein Thema gefunden ich will mir das Radon Slide 29 7.0 bestellen die frage ist nun muss ich dann Dämpfermässig noch was einstellen oder ist das voreingestellt? 

Ja Lenker anbau und Sattelrohr + Sattel wird kein Problem sein.

Danke schonmal für die die infos


----------



## help (5. Mai 2015)

Du kannst dein Gewicht bei der Bestellung angeben(war zumindest bei mir noch so, ka ob es das noch gibt) und dann ist der passende Druck drinnen.
Würde mir aber eine Gabel-/Dämpferpumpe mit bestellen, Setup wirst du nach deinen Vorlieben selber abstimmen müssen/können.
Gibt zu jedem Dämpfer/Gabel Anleitungen, Youtube Videos usw. einfach mal reinlesen...

Ich würde dir aber empfehlen das Rad an einen Radon-Partner schicken zu lassen(kostet 30€), der baut es zusammen und stellt alles ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokernthief (5. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist, wieviel du dich mit dem Bike auch technisch auseinander setzen magst. Willst du dich nur drauf setzen und losradeln und dich interessiert das Bike-Gefummel nicht, dann mach's wie @help sagt. Andernfalls hast du dich vermutlich eh schon länger mit dem Thema Bike beschäftigt und in diversen Threads hier kann man auch lesen, was man so alles braucht, um das Bike zusammen zu schrauben. Im Zweifel kommen da vllt nochmal 100-200 Euro dazu, an Sachen die man in weiser Voraussicht mitbestellt (keine Ahnung: Dämpferpumpe, Drehmoment-Schlüssel, Kettenöl, Gabeldeo, Fett, Rahmenschutzfolie etc...)


----------



## RoyalAce (8. Mai 2015)

Der zusammenbau sagen wir mal war interessant vorallem wen Radon in der mitgelieferten Anleitung keine Drehmomente für das ganze RaceFace Zubehör übernimmtwie zb Sattelklemme und Vorbaumontage (wobei letzteres komplett fehlt und nur eine Überprüfung drin war) hab ehrlich gesagt das sei ein wenig wie bei Canyon wo auch eine detaillierte Anleitung zum aufbauen dabei ist, gibt es sowas nicht von Radon auch? 

Und ist es normal das die Bikes mit achtern in jeder Felge ausgeliefert werden? 

Gruß


----------



## jokernthief (10. Mai 2015)

RoyalAce schrieb:


> Der zusammenbau sagen wir mal war interessant vorallem wen Radon in der mitgelieferten Anleitung keine Drehmomente für das ganze RaceFace Zubehör übernimmtwie zb Sattelklemme und Vorbaumontage (wobei letzteres komplett fehlt und nur eine Überprüfung drin war) hab ehrlich gesagt das sei ein wenig wie bei Canyon wo auch eine detaillierte Anleitung zum aufbauen dabei ist, gibt es sowas nicht von Radon auch?
> 
> Und ist es normal das die Bikes mit achtern in jeder Felge ausgeliefert werden?
> 
> Gruß


RaceFace druckt alle Drehmomente für gewöhnlich auf die Kompenten selbst. Beim Vorbau zB stehen die Angaben innerhalb der Wölbung für den Lenker...

8er in den Laufrädern sind logischerweise nicht normal! Hatte das Paket denn Beschädigungen? Radon packt alles schon ganz gut ein.


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Mai 2015)

typischer Fall von...dann gehe besser ins Fachgeschaeft und lass Dich dort ueberraschen !

die Verstellung an den Federelementen ist nicht dazu entwickelt, um es nur einmalig auf den Kaeufer abzustimmen, 
sondern damit der Kaeufer diese auf das jeweilige Terrain abstimmen kann wo er unterwegs ist.


----------



## RoyalAce (12. Mai 2015)

@jokernthief hm innen an den bauteilen hab ich nicht nachgeguckt dachte das steht wie beim caynon oben deutlich lesbar drauf hab auch unten rum geschaut da stand nix dran.

Das Paket hatte ein kleines loch seitlich auf höhe vom Rahmen aber sonst war die Verpackung tip top (der Karton an sich war riesig hab ein 22" gekauft)

Habs heut mal bei meiner Radwerkstatt abgegeben und dabei hat der Mechaniker noch was an der Schaltung entdeckt, wen man das Bike zurückschiebt dann bleibt die Kette irgendwann einfach "hängen" und davor hört es sich nicht mehr so rund an naja


----------

